# Vehicle battery hookup in Thailand



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

Been told that the battery in cars and trucks in Thailand uses a positive ground. Where the positive post of the battery is hooked to the engine block unlike here in the USA. The answer determine some assesories I had planned to pack for our trip to LOS in 2009. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## austhai (Nov 19, 2008)

DelmerSomsri said:


> Been told that the battery in cars and trucks in Thailand uses a positive ground. Where the positive post of the battery is hooked to the engine block unlike here in the USA. The answer determine some assesories I had planned to pack for our trip to LOS in 2009. Please advise. Thanks


No mate,
Here it's negative pole to the body and positive to positive wiring. Same as Australia,
I have a Hyundi


----------



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

austhai said:


> No mate,
> Here it's negative pole to the body and positive to positive wiring. Same as Australia,
> I have a Hyundi


Thanks for the info and your time. Good Day Mate!


----------

